
Yahoo Acquires Advanced iOS Photography App Maker GhostBird Software - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/12/yahoo-acquires-advanced-ios-photography-app-maker-ghostbird-software/
======
timtamboy63
Instagram competitor?

------
gcb0
continuing the flickr revive

